# I want/need to buy a cutter/Plotter



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG ... I just typed a long forum and it was deleted.. Anyway I will have to make this short this time... I am new to this business but I am excited about doing shirts and other items. I've learned alot through the forums and trail and error. I know it take money and good equipment to make this thing work.. I just bought the Corel Draw software, hopefully I will learn to use this and I need a Plotter/Cutter to cut out my images. I can't really afford to buy a brand new 42' Plotter right now, but I do need something to work with. I've made shirts, but I've had to cut the images by hand. That's not fun. I've looked on Ebay but have not a clue as to what I am looking for. Can someone please help a sista out.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Lequish_a,

Great post, you have come to the conclusion that it is best to be equipped w/ the tools to make the most gain in your business.

We know many people have had great results w/ the Roland GX-24 (and the former DX-24.) Not many complaints issued, as it includes user-friendly software to make it easier to cut your vinyl/films/heat transfer paper. Also, Mimaki has recently introduced a new cutter that is also getting great reviews...if you need more info, check out their sites.

Both of these items can cut a 20" + roll, so you don't have to worry about cutting by hand...

Hopefully, that helps a bit, but if you have any questions, re-post, we'll be here to answer.

Regards,
Mike
_


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

i would say anything that USCutter offers would be great. I have the Refine MH-721 and love it!!!

USCutter MH Vinyl Cutter - 12", 25", 33", or 50" inch


----------



## fozzyber (May 18, 2007)

A roland Gx 24, Or a graphtec CE5000, with optical.. These are Great units! US Cutter will not contour cut prints. I just bought a 60" graphtec love them.
So the 24" is just sitting.....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest going with a inexpensive plotter to start, unless you need the optice eye then buy a Roland gx24, The UScutter brand cutters will work fine for most people. I know a guy that usees his cutter daily and it has held up. Just my observation. .... JB


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks.. Yes I'm just starting out so I really want something inexpensive. I don't even know what the optical eye is for. So something that will cut out letters and images will be great.. Thanks guys for all of your information.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The otic eye will allow you to trim around images with transfer paper so it doesn't have the box look. I jus use scissors. ..... JB


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

COEDS said:


> The otic eye will allow you to trim around images with transfer paper so it doesn't have the box look. I jus use scissors. ..... JB


I hope this is not a dumb question, but what exactly is the cutter for? What do you use it for? Since you still have to use scissors. Remember I'm new..


----------



## glager (Jul 16, 2008)

i have a graphtec ce-5000 24". i use the heck out of it for names/numbers on the backs of tees. don't make the mistake of going too small. it integrates well with corel draw.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lequisha said:


> I hope this is not a dumb question, but what exactly is the cutter for? What do you use it for? Since you still have to use scissors. Remember I'm new..


 The cutter cuts the vinyl used to make designs. The optic eye will allow you to trim around a printed image froma inkjet printer to get rid of the Box look. If your only going to use the cutter to make vinyl designs the less expensive cutter will serve you well. .... JB


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

fozzyber said:


> A roland Gx 24, Or a graphtec CE5000, with optical.. These are Great units! US Cutter will not contour cut prints. I just bought a 60" graphtec love them.
> So the 24" is just sitting.....


 
hey...im new and after a graphtec 24" or thats what Ive been recommended for tshirt vinyl. So why did you move from 24 to 60? what stuff can u do on 60 that u couldnt on a 24?

if price is not a concern and I hope to cut 200 designs daily for tshirts, which cutter wud u recommend?

and how do u compare roland with graphtec?

rishi


----------



## glager (Jul 16, 2008)

just bigger signs for vehicles and stuff... i think th 60" does have an auto trimming feature that will cut the vinyl from the roll after the job is complete. If that feature was on my 24" i think that would be nice.


----------



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

with roland or graphtec you could cut more than 200 design a day....you could actually cut 200 design depending of design and size in 2 hours...but it will take you another 3 hours to weed 200 designs. Graphtec is better than roland.. just a little.. and both a good machine..


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks. But I don't think either of those are in my price range?


----------



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

cheap cutter in ebay... is not good... those $500 cutter in ebay are no accurate.. you could cut 100 sticker and 60 will be a little diferent and they break down fast too...and i hear a lot of people have problem with software compability.


----------



## fozzyber (May 18, 2007)

I went to a 60" because I bought a 64in printer.
I do mostly signs and auto graphics, I toy with shirts.. (no offense) 
I bought the 24" machine when I was doing much less, and smaller work. 
Graphtecs are not expensive they are an investment.
*There is nothing more expensive than buying somthing twice!!!!
*I don't mean to offend any one but the ebay cutters are junk if you plan to keep them for a long time. 
$500 gets burned up quickly in time fighting to get something to work.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

One point to note is that to "learn" the ropes with a cutter, you can certainly get your money's worth out of the cheap ebay cutters if you buy responsibly. I JUST discovered, (as a result of this thread) that US Cutter is like 10 miles from my house. WOOHOO, they carry a full range of products. When I win an auction from them I can go and pick it up. I have just enough money to dabble with an inexpensive cutter and feel if I can get my $350 or so back in jobs while learning, it will be so much better than say a $1300 cutter I never use. If I find this is a great add on to my business, I will easily "save" for that extra $ to get a Roland or Graphtec. I talked to US Cutter sales yesterday and they were very helpful. Not so knowledgeable on what I want to do with the cutter (Contour cutting). Heck I bought the 9 x 12 JP hobby press to start out and it made me a mint so I could afford my 16 x 20 press I have now.

I am further inspired by Charles experience with his Seiki Press that saved the day (sorry don't have the thread handy) so I am feeling like rolling the dice some more... Perhaps in a few weeks I will come back and post on how the cutter is giving me fits and how wrong I was to try a cheap one


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tracy....just to let you know about the press...it is still going strong...no problems as of yet..I have done transfers, some rhinestones...and all is okay


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I bought a new USCutter Laserpoint 24" on Ebay for $350 and it works great!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Lequisha if your looking for a inexpensive cutter to contour cut your transfers, I would say the LaserPoint 24" is your best choice for the cheapest price.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

stickerguynyc said:


> cheap cutter in ebay... is not good... those $500 cutter in ebay are no accurate.. you could cut 100 sticker and 60 will be a little diferent and they break down fast too...and i hear a lot of people have problem with software compability.


 Or maybe you just don't know how to use it? I love reading posts like this. Makes me LMAO


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Lequisha if your looking for a inexpensive cutter to contour cut your transfers, I would say the LaserPoint 24" is your best choice for the cheapest price.


 So is this a US Cutter? Where do I buy it?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Lequisha said:


> So is this a US Cutter? Where do I buy it?


Yes it is a US Cutter and you can get it off Ebay or USCutter Vinyl Cutters, Supplies, and Sign-Making Equipment


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, like theflowerbox stated either ebay or the uscutter website, but you might get a better deal on ebay. Goodluck Lequisha.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

stickerguynyc said:


> cheap cutter in ebay... is not good... those $500 cutter in ebay are no accurate.. you could cut 100 sticker and 60 will be a little diferent and they break down fast too...and i hear a lot of people have problem with software compability.


 
That's not true. I have a Seikitech package that i bought and made me a couple thousand already. The seiki cutter is pretty good for just cutting vinyl, i did an order 2 weeks ago for 300 decals an none of them came out different.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

ambitious said:


> That's not true. I have a Seikitech package that i bought and made me a couple thousand already. The seiki cutter is pretty good for just cutting vinyl, i did an order 2 weeks ago for 300 decals an none of them came out different.


 ssshhhh.......don't tell them that. We know how good they really are.


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks all for your post I bought a USCutter Laserpoint 24" Desktop Vinyl Cutter from Ebay for $265.00 today. Thanks again for all your feedback.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Grats Lequisha! I have been bidding on the one with a stand and haven't quite made it a win, ending time is not good for me, Im usually in meetings at work.../shhhh hard to bid when you are sposed to be paying attention..


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> Grats Lequisha! I have been bidding on the one with a stand and haven't quite made it a win, ending time is not good for me, Im usually in meetings at work.../shhhh hard to bid when you are sposed to be paying attention..


Yea, I rushed home today because I knew it was going to end.. So I sat in front of the computer until I won... I was so excited. I believe I was bidding on one that comes with a stand, but I'm not sure. If it don't I can live without that right now... I just need the cutter ASAP.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lequisha said:


> Yea, I rushed home today because I knew it was going to end.. So I sat in front of the computer until I won... I was so excited. I believe I was bidding on one that comes with a stand, but I'm not sure. If it don't I can live without that right now... I just need the cutter ASAP.


 Congrats on the equipment purchase and I know you will be happy with your choice. I have heard great things about the Uscutter brand. ... JB


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Quick update:

On,Memorial day I focused my efforts on bidding for an LP 24", these have enough interest that you have to be a tricky bidder to win one. I ended up with a decent deal, $356 with stand. Tuesday afternoon Carl helped me pick out all my vinyl and accessories in the UScutter "store" which is really a BIG warehouse. I had a ball and spent WAY too much $$. 

Now the fun part, I have an event this weekend (I leave in a few hours now) that I was making product and packing for. I was also juggling a custom apparel order and I work full time so each night I spent a few minutes fussing with my laptop and the cutter. I would say in less than an hour from unboxing I had it cutting from the laptop. Thanks to Ken for his great tip on how to uninstall the driver so I could get it installed correctly. I haven't tackled the stand because of what I have heard, that will be for week when I have time to spare

First I drew out a design with the pen, then I stuck in some cheap black vinyl and printed up four of that same design. then I pulled out some brushed gold heat transfer vinyl, cut one design and pressed it on a dark sweatshirt. I was giddy

Needless to say I will be running home to print up a few window clings to debut at my event this weekend. WOOHOO!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

These were helpful when I put mine together.


Creation Stand Assembly - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite

http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/769931_s6ft1/standtutorial.swf


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a quick update, I still havent been home long enough to put the stand together, but I have made over $60 with the window decals I made up in the whole 30 minutes I have had to cut with the cutter. I paid 24.99 for the removable Oracal 631 white and love it. Not a bad return for the very little time I have spent on it. I have already had very good customer feedback on sizing and making mirrored sets etc. Heck, this was a winter project for next year's profit, perhaps I can get the clings on my website before the Christmas rush


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Great news, glad to hear things are going well.


----------

